# Headlamp protectors



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi all
I'm thinking of getting some headlamp protectors for our MH which is on a 2014 Boxer, ( same logic as spending on mirror guards ).

What's your advice....worth it or not, any problems ? , best place to buy ?

TIA

John.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

they cost around £50.Had a stone come up and smash the off side shield, but the H/lamp is fine.
but you cannot buy just one side.
:roll: 

cabby


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

See link below for thoughts of others.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-103402-days0-orderasc-10.html

I've a pair fitted for a couple of years now, handy marks on them for the correct alignment of continental beam deflectors.

Terry

PS, fitting advice here....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi John

Worth it I'd say, firstly because the cost of replacing broken headlamps is quite considerable.

Secondly, those beam bender stick-on things don't work (_they just mask a part of the beam_), and in any case if you stick them directly onto the headlamp "glass" you stand a good chance of crazing it.

Most of the headlamp protectors are very clearly marked where you should stick on the (_provided_) black tape mask, or a bit of ordinary insulating tape when the mask has lost its "sticky". Couldn't be easier, and Monsieur Le Plodde is unlikely to argue when the covers are so obviously and clearly marked for that purpose.

If you are not in a hurry I may have three covers that you can have for not much cash. _(Three because some scrote pinched one when we were on a CC site in Wales, and you can only buy them in pairs. :roll: )_ I'm not sure yet, but I don't think they will fit the new van . . . when it arrives!

Dave


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

I think they are a good idea for the reasons already stated - but there again, perhaps that's because I fitted them on to MH! Actually, I bought them for the last MH and transferred them to this one. 

It would be interesting to see if there are any posts from people who don't have them and think they're not worth the expenditure.

Bill


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies , 
I reckon its worth the spend to protect the lamps so I'll be getting some. 

Haven't shopped around yet, so Dave, if your old ones are unwanted I'll be interested please.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi John

We are probably talking about the end of April - and that assumes that it will arrive on schedule!! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Dave, I've pm'd you.

John


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you John??

Nothing has arrived yet!


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Just done it................. back to front as usual doh 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Replied now.

Guessed that's what you had done. I often do exactly the same.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If anyone has an offside headlamp protector for the X250 model Fiat.Am looking for one.

cabby


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Cabby
if Dave's got 3 and two of them are offsides, and it would fit your year model, I don't mind sharing .

What year X250 do you have ?

John


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately I think it was the offside one that was pinched.

Will ask Mrs Zeb to go up into the loft to have a look. She's small enough to get into the corners, and with any luck she will be able to find it among all the junk. 8O 

Dave


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a pair that I had on my 2009 x250 and they actually have the peugeot logo on.
Motorhome is now gone so surplus.
Looking for £20 if your interested.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Zebedee said:


> Unfortunately I think it was the offside one that was pinched.
> 
> Will ask Mrs Zeb to go up into the loft to have a look. She's small enough to get into the corners, and with any luck she will be able to find it among all the junk. 8O
> 
> Dave


**************************************************

I sent the wife up into the loft the other day............ all filthy dirty and covered in cobwebs.......................but she's good to the kids  

(Thank you Tommy Cooper )

Sorry, couldn't resist it.

John


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Safe and sorry. It was after I had a broken headlamp from a stone that I bought the protectors. Interestingly, although there was a big hole in the headlamp, it still passed its MOT.
I had a protector break with a big stone and at a Motorhome Show, I was able to buy a single replacement.
Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

J&C
My X250 is a 2007/8 model.

Not sure where you are melly to be able to answer.but would say yes.

cabby


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

just looked on fleabay and the x250 ducato headlights start at under £65
delivered

barry


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Headlamp protectors

So they cost up to £50 and can get stolen or broken ?

I don"t think I will bother,as mine is a Fiat/Ducato and common as muck here in France,

I will go down the root of going to a breakers yard, of which there are many

I am now glad my old Daffers is so unsophisticated and unfashionable

at least her lights wont cost £1500 like some modern Hymers etc (what a rip off that is )


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If it's of use to anyone, these people are pretty good.

http://www.climairuk.com/product.php?productid=3694&cat=0&page=1

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Waste of money in my view.

The protectors are made of polycarbonate, the same stuff that the X250 headlamp lens is. Virtually indestructible (unlike the earlier vehicles that have glass lenses)

All down to personal taste, a bit like mirror protectors (which I do have after a dozy French MH driver "modified" my drivers side mirror less than 10 miles from my front door) mirrors are very vulnerable as they stick out a fair way, headlamps are far less vulnerable. Sure some get broken but I bet it's vastly less than the number of mirrors.

It's down to how much risk you are prepared to accept compared to how much money you are prepared to part with on the off chance your headlamp may get hit. 

I'm happy to risk it, others feel differently.

Andy


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I need some fixing clips. Any one know of a supplier??


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You could try Climair. Can't think of anyone else.

Dave


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks, I'll give them a go. Also thought I might try Peugeot main dealers as they sell complete units as an accessory I have just informed


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 

could we just put a bit of tape on the headlight and remove it once on site

what is the correct position for a x250

barry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> powerplus said:- could we just put a bit of tape on the headlight and remove it once on site
> what is the correct position for a x250


May I refer the honourable member for Berkshire to my earlier post. :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2707082.html#2707082

If you stick a mask directly onto the headlamp "glass" and drive with the headlamps on there's (_allegedly_) a good chance of crazing the "glass" from the build-up of heat and/or a reaction with the glue.

_(Not sure I believe this, but is it worth the very expensive risk??)_

Where to stick the masks and what shape should they be?

Not at all easy for either criterion. They are not simple shapes, and they don't go anywhere near where you_ (or should I say "I") _think they should.

Therefore, for peace of mind and avoidance of holiday hassle (always a priority) from M. Le Plodde or a busted headlight, I went for the protectors.

Dave


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

My protectors came already marked with the correct position for the supplied stickers. See shapes needed in photo below.

Without the pre marked protectors it would be difficult to fix shapes in the right spots without some sort of alignment template.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pre marked protector, passenger side.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Drivers side


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> dghr272 said:- Without the pre marked protectors it would be difficult to fix shapes in the right spots without some sort of alignment template.


Exactly Terry.

Your photos show that very clearly. Without the marks and the pre-determined shapes you wouldn't have a chance of getting them right.

A template is the only other reliable answer, but not that easy to make on a complex curved surface!

Dave


----------

